# sher merkwürdiger mountpunkt bei raid sys ... ?



## LrIuNlUzX (26. Mai 2004)

tach auch.

ich habe folgendes problem.

ich habe in einem pc ein raid sys gehabt und wollte das jetzt in ein andern pc einbauen...
beides suse 9.0
beim alten war der mountpunkt /dev/ataraid/d0p1...
soweit kein problem hat auch alles super geklapt.
jetzt habe ich den controler samt platten in den neuen rechner eigebaut und der legt das raid array jetzt auf den mountpunkt /dev/ataraid/d0p0 ?
den gibt es aber garnicht. und somit sagt der das er das nicht device nicht gibt....


was kann ich machen, damit er mir das wieder auf einen mountpunkt legt, den es gibt


----------



## JohannesR (26. Mai 2004)

```
# vim /etc/fstab
```
 würde ich sagen.
Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette.


----------

